# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  TIKAD, fully robotic weaponry system on an airborne platform, Duke Robotics Inc., Gulf Breeze, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Duke Robotics Inc.

----------


## Airicist

TIKAD - The future soldier - Duke Robotics Inc.

Published on Aug 8, 2017




> Duke Robotics Inc. announces, TIKAD, a dramatic step forward in protecting our troops by developing the resources needed to fight terrorism effectively today.
> 
> Governments are spending more than ever before on Defense budgets today, which provides an enormous incentive to solve problems that troops currently face.
> 
> TIKAD, the Future Soldier, saves lives by replacing boots on the ground. 
> 
> Duke Robotics will work with select government clients around the globe with the goal to reduce the number of deployed troops as well as empower troops with immediate air-power deployment, improving prospects of mission success, minimizing battlefield injuries, loss of life to friendly troops and saving innocent civilians.

----------


## Airicist

This gun drone could replace army soldiers

Published on Aug 10, 2017




> A weaponized drone that was designed for the military and can carry and fire guns.
> 
> The TIKAD, a 110-pound unmanned aerial vehicle, has a breakthrough that backyard hobbyists have yet to match. The drone, developed by Florida-based Duke Robotics, can aim and fire, using a robotic stabilizer that absorbs the recoil of its mounted gun. The stabilizer provides the drone with increased accuracy while allowing it to quickly set up for the next shot.
> 
> If deployed, it could allow soldiers to engage the enemy, while reducing risk.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Duke Robotics – Invest in Keeping our Troops Safe"

by Tammy Waitt
August 15, 2017

----------

